# Anyone Having Tofurkey for Thanksgiving?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone having Tofurkey (tofu turkey) for Thanksgiving?  I never tried it, and don't care to...how about you??


----------



## Anne (Nov 26, 2013)

Were you watching Everybody Loves Raymond, Seabreeze???      Nope, would try it, but wouldn't make it myself.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2013)

I saw that episode a long time ago when it aired, lol.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 26, 2013)

Is it served with Soylent greens?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 26, 2013)

I never understood tofurkey. 

If you're against eating meat, then why form tofu into a shape reminiscent of a turkey? Why eat it on Thanksgiving? 

REAL tofu eaters eat it raw. layful:


----------



## rkunsaw (Nov 27, 2013)

We haven't had turkey for many years, usually a roasted chicken but this year just a ham. 

I don't want anything made of tofu no matter what it's shaped like. If I want to eat beans I'll eat beans and it won't be soy beans.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 27, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> We haven't had turkey for many years, usually a roasted chicken but this year just a ham.
> 
> I don't want anything made of tofu no matter what it's shaped like. If I want to eat beans I'll eat beans and it won't be soy beans.



I always called it "Zombie Jell-O" - white, wiggly and deadly. 

Of course, I've called a few girlfriends the same thing ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't get it either, if you don't want to eat anything that had a face, that's fine, but then why make fake hamburgers, tofurkey, and even fake hot dogs. Makes no sense to me either.

I'm pretty excited for dinner tomorrow, we are cooking an almost 14 pound Turkey. Which is just huge for us, it will just be us and my 85 year old mom, we will be eating turkey for a week! Oh boy!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 27, 2013)

Can you borrow some more dogs to handle the left-overs OH?  Belle always does well when I get tired of eating a biggish chicken, she'd die of ecstasy if she saw a bird that size.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 27, 2013)

I know our little doggie is going to enjoy it!


----------

